# Post your local trail map



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Alright. The entire backside is also ride-able terrain, but is ungroomed and all-natural. You can go 360 degrees off this volcano.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

*Schweitzer Resort*

Schweitzer Bowl (the front side if the mountain)









and the back of the mountain is called Outback Bowl









*Mt Spokane*

Frontside









Backside









Those are the 2 mountains i ride most.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Would you have any pics of what a "double diamond" in MN (Upper Worm Gear) looks like?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll take a pic when I go out tomorrow. It's a cliff. Unless it's dumped a foot, it's completely unrideable. It's maybe 80 vertical feet but it's steep. 3-4 turns on skis. Most people don't bother with it because it's a trek to get back onto wormgear.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

your blacks look like our blues, if not a little more calm. lol


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Meadows 


















Timberline 









SkiBowl


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> your blacks look like our blues, if not a little more calm. lol


I'd call them fast greens. It ain't much, but whaddya do? Reasonably cheap lift tickets and only a few miles from my work. Staff is all cool and have a mutual friend who's a patroller. In between Hollywood High and Hawaiian cruise there's a few short tree runs. They take really nice care of the park and it's big considering they eliminate 2 runs to facilitate it. The most positive thing I can say about it: It really makes you appreciate winter snowboarding trips to anyplace else.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Smallest mountain possible; It's literally a 10-20second run on this hill, but has a very nice park.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

This is the hill i rode last season while i was still in school. The best thing about the place would probably be the park even though they kinda just put down stuff and throw snow in front of it... but the bottom half with all the big stuff had a magic carpet so u could just hang out their all day. The chair on the right side was just added this year and replaced the old t-bar and the run on the far right was also added this year.







\

This is the hill i ride now, went from about 40 acres to 2500 and I can ride every day.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

What do you expect for Iowa???


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Lake Louise. My favorite of the three!










Sunshine Village









Mt Norquay. Smallest of the three. Fun park and great steeps.









Sorry not sure why they are so big?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I like your mountains... here's our hill


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Not a big mountain, but it's a 10 minutes drive. Gotta say I'm jealous of some of you...


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I grew up skiing at Hidden Valley. I must say Bridger Bowl is just a touch better, especially on one plank rather than two...


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

You guys ready to see this!!?? Vertical drop: 350 feet


----------



## NeXiLe (Jan 28, 2011)

Whistler's 4 hours(ish) away though ^^


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> At times its hard to get excited to go boarding when this is all you've got to work with. I admit it's better than nothing, but the longest run is 45 seconds or so. A minute if you really milk your turns. Usually iced out, but this year has been good for snow.
> 
> I propose people post their local maps. I know the resort frequenters are going to make me cry, but I wouldn't mind seeing them either way.
> 
> ...


wow that was painful to look at i thought nm hills were bad


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's where I'm at all the time. Great park, and even some AWESOME powder sometimes on Plunge and Husky Bowl. Powder in MI?!? Oh yes...


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

canyons resort. fucking love this place


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> canyons resort. fucking love this place


Me too. Me too.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Laax resort near Chur, Switzerland. I've only been riding for 10 days, but this is where I got my first taste of fresh powder. Awesome wide open runs with unlimited opportunities for off piste riding.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This the hill we ride regularly. Not sure of the vertical can't be much. But we have fun, it's close, and it's what we have. 










Granite Peak 3 hours from me probably our best hill. Vertical 700' one one mile long run and 74 total runs










I don't ride at this one but it is in our immediate area. I was built on a landfill, turned into something useful, 
I'm good with that. I hear the jumps are decent...again for what we have...only 294' vertical

Crystal Ridge










*I need to save to go to a real hill with the family*


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Perfect North...I love this fucking place! It has made me the snowboarder I am today....lol


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Big Bear and Snow Summit!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

7 Springs, PA. I used to ride a mountain with like 900 ft of vertical, but only 10 runs. This place is a huge upgrade.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

crazyface said:


> 7 Springs, PA. I used to ride a mountain with like 900 ft of vertical, but only 10 runs. This place is a huge upgrade.




Thats my home "Mountain"..lol. Gonna be there in the A.M.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

crazyface said:


> 7 Springs, PA. I used to ride a mountain with like 900 ft of vertical, but only 10 runs. This place is a huge upgrade.



I go to 7 springs 3+ times a week..In fact I will be there in the A.M...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Hidden Valley in St. Louis, MO. 310ft of icy glory. The only other resort I've been to is Chestnut Mountain and their blues are the same as HV's blacks. There is an expansion planned but that isn't for at least two years.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Small as it is, I can't complain. 1000' of vert is enough to be enjoyable, and it's 30 minutes from my house. While the crowds can be tough, the snow conditions are usually good, especially for this area. I'm at 29 days so far this season, mostly thanks to this place.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

kysnowboarder said:


> Perfect North...I love this fucking place! It has made me the snowboarder I am today....lol


same as me. ain't much, but it sure beats a sunday of chores


----------



## CKilger12 (Feb 14, 2011)

Kissing Bridge
Colden, NY (Buffalo Area)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

PDF bigger version


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

closest hill:
http://campfortune.com/pdf/trail_map.pdf

Closest respectable hill:
Trail Map - Tremblant Resort

pdf and flash sorry 

after going out west for the first time and riding Lake Louise and Sunshine I'm a bit bummed out with what we have but this does the trick.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Can you bring the 12 gauge along on the Southwind lift to bust some clays?


crazyface said:


> 7 Springs, PA. I used to ride a mountain with like 900 ft of vertical, but only 10 runs. This place is a huge upgrade.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Can you bring the 12 gauge along on the Southwind lift to bust some clays?


Ive been at 7 springs 40+ times and I have NEVER rode that lift..I wonder whats up there!


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

www.angelfireresort.com/winter/pdf/AFR-2010-11-Trailmap.pdf


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> wow that was painful to look at i thought nm hills were bad


Yeah I thought we had it bad until I saw Iowa's ski resort last summer.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I like your mountains... here's our hill


yeahh fellow ontario rider!
is bluemountain actually local for you? it's still a 2 hour drive for me. I'd say local is more like lakeridge, dagmar or glen eden lol. if blue mountain is local consider yourself lucky lol


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

BLUE MOUNTAIN ALL THE WAY LOL! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

My house is a 10 minute walk from the village Gondolas.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Steery said:


> My house is a 10 minute walk from the village Gondolas.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That is F***IN INSANE!!! i would get lost on that mountain holy s***!!!


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I should have named this thread "Oversized images here"

Stoked on seeing everyones hills. Will be a nice reference when I'm trying to plan a get away for next winter.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> I think I should have named this thread "Oversized images here"


LOL, totally. I keep saying to myself, "Whose the asshole who didn't resize???"


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

its really no problem if your internet isnt dial up. Plus it allows us to read trail names and such.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> its really no problem if your internet isnt dial up. Plus it allows us to read trail names and such.


Loading speed is not the issue; side-to-side scrolling in order to read each post is. It's not that big of a deal, it's just goofy. 

Each resorts' website map is probably of better quality than whatever people are posting here anyway. That's the best place to see detail.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

That's probably where I go most often. Definitely prefer Whistler if I can make it up there though. And this is where I used to go:










Don't know if I could go back to that anymore. Though I do wish Crystal had more of a terrain park with jumps, not jibs.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is my trail map. Of course I mostly take this as a guide of where not to go. I try to ride every chunk of woods that doesn't have a glade through it all day every day.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Look at all these lines!!!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

that's quite a trail


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

my trail map


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## BeezNeez (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in the Chicago suburbs and this place is close to me. It's pretty horrible as there are really only 3 slopes and it does say the one on the left is advanced but really, it's far from advanced. And the slopes are less than 1/4 mile long. Bad part is their season passes cost just as much as a real resort; mainly due to location and convenience of course.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

ptapia said:


> www.angelfireresort.com/winter/pdf/AFR-2010-11-Trailmap.pdf


Why would one go to angelfire but especially sipapu over Taos?


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Appi Kogen
Iwate Prefecture, Japan.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

how close are you to all the earthquake/tsunami stuff happening in japan right now?


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

about 250km from Sendai. I live inland so everything is sort of untouched. just pissed that because of all these aftershocks and power shortages, all of the resorts in my prefecture are closed.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

well at least youre safe :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Not technically my local, but pretty cool.

3D Map of Whistler

You need google earth to view.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

Blue Mountain (Palmerton, PA)


----------

